# What kind of Slow Cooker do you have? (Also, Free Slow Cooker CookBook)



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I downloaded it also, however, I downloaded it to my Kindle for PC on my netbook.  I love cookbooks, but using them on the Kindle is somewhat a little hard - with the new Kindle for PC application, using the cookbook on my netbook is just right!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I downloaded it also, however, I downloaded it to my Kindle for PC on my netbook. I love cookbooks, but using them on the Kindle is somewhat a little hard - with the new Kindle for PC application, using the cookbook on my netbook is just right!


I did the exact same thing - thinking along the same lines 

On the netbook, it looks really good & I'm trying to think of ways to keep the netbook safe while in the kitchen around cooking creations!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The authors of the slow cooker book are the same from our Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook (not free and rather faded whether in kindle or paperback edition).  This free one is very clear.  I've been looking at it on my PC and KDX.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

crebel said:


> New Free Cookbook available from Amazon!
> 
> Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker Recipes for Entertaining, Julie Kaufmann (Kindle Edition)
> 
> Edited to add: I am looking through the download now and it looks great - linked Table of Contents with each section clickable as well as the individual recipes within the section.


Well I downloaded it and this one took forever. Funny thing - that FREE word - I don;t cook or even own a slow cooker and my Mother never used one. But I have another title added to my 6,000 on my DX. Sounds obsessive. Now I need to download a cook - but I don't think he'd be free. They never are. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL Ed, same here. I absolutely hate to cook so why am I even downloading free cookbooks? 

Melissa


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Since I stopped eating meat I have not used my slow cooker, have been thinking about giving it to my niece, but I too downloaded this one.  You never know what the future might bring!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Couldn't you slow cook veggies n tofu?  or Tofurkey?  

I join those clicking for download and not owning a slow cooker and being more inclined to heat than to cook.. hmm downloading a cook.. not a bad idea!

(I know the pruning shears will get us all... )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Pruning shears, in a Cook's hat . . . here it comes.

Duck!
ECP


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Couldn't you slow cook veggies n tofu? or Tofurkey?
> 
> (I know the pruning shears will get us all... )


I probably could, if I had a recipe!  Tofu doesn't take long to cook though. I used to make beans in my crockpot, I could still do that.

<<<running from the shears>>>


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well I downloaded it and this one took forever. Funny thing - that FREE word - I don;t cook or even own a slow cooker and my Mother never used one. But I have another title added to my 6,000 on my DX. Sounds obsessive. Now I need to download a cook - but I don't think he'd be free. They never are.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I got the freebie as well, even though I hate to cook. My oven broke 5 years ago, and I have yet to have it fixed. Maybe I'll actually unpack my slow cooker (moved in 2001 and never unpacked my kitchen stuff)!

If you ever find a cook for free - please let me know - cause I do love to eat.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is great. I downloaded it to my Kindle for PC and it looks terrific. Easier to use there than on the Kindle. 

Thanks for the heads-up!

L


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be real happy when the Mac version comes out. And I have THREE slow cookers. I love them. Just got Make It Fast, Cook It Slow which is also a very good one. I've already done 2 recipes that have come out great.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My slowcooker is a basic Rival that I bought at least ten years ago.... Definitely one of my most used purchases.... I particularly love it for chili and goulash.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't pick up on the 'for entertaining' portion of the title before I downloaded it.  In addition to side items, main dishes, etc., it also has a number of recipes not found in your typical slow-cooker cookbook.

Maybe some of you non-cooks might want to check out Mexican Coffee with Brandy and Kahlua, Spiked Wassail, or Hot Buttered Rum.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on the free book. I'm always in the market for new slow cooker (aka CrockPot) recipes. 

Currently, I have 3 slow cookers: a 2.5 qt Proctor Silex (perfect for 2 people, and has a "Keep Warm" setting,) a 4 qt Rival (2-3 people, or a ham/roast/large item,) and a 5 qt Rival (great for stews and making stuff to feed the guys in my office when I need brownie points.  )


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

LindaW said:



> I got the freebie as well, even though I hate to cook. My oven broke 5 years ago, and I have yet to have it fixed. Maybe I'll actually unpack my slow cooker (moved in 2001 and never unpacked my kitchen stuff)!
> 
> If you ever find a cook for free - please let me know - cause I do love to eat.....


I have no idea what kind of slowcooker I have and was considering downloading this free book, until I read this post and now I want to download a copy of "How I Lived For 8 Years Without Kitchen Stuff"  by LindaW. That would be even better than downloading a free cook.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have no idea what kind of slowcooker I have and was considering downloading this free book, until I read this post and now I want to download a copy of "How I Lived For 8 Years Without Kitchen Stuff"  by LindaW. That would be even better than downloading a free cook.


Uh... Brendan... aren't you the one afraid to use a slow cooker? Whyz ya gonna go downloading that there free book if yooz afraid to plug that thang in *Think sexy Texas drawl here*


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I fear I have to agree with Brendan when I say I have no clue what kind of slow-cooker(Crock Pot, call it what you will) we have. While I love to cook, I'm a little wary of that thing ever since I was little and Mom made a meatloaf in it. I swear the thing had a heartbeat and I refused to eat it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had one a long while back when I was in my 20s.  It was a gift and I used it often.  Once when I was organizing (about 10 years ago), I got rid of it because I hadn't been using it and I needed the space.  The size of my kitchen area is pathetic.  I haven't decided whether or not to buy another one.  Maybe this book will give me an idea of whether I could make good use of it.


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I downloaded  the book and am thinking about wheather I dare to cook my Thankgiving Stuffing in the slow cooker


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> I downloaded the book and am thinking about wheather I dare to cook my Thankgiving Stuffing in the slow cooker


I did my stuffing in the slow cooker for the first time last year. It was a huge hit, and I didn't have to worry about the time element, or what dish to use. I made it early when I make my cranberry sauce, and thru it in the slow cooker. It was sooooo yummy! Stayed warm, didn't get over cooked or dried out!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's not a bad idea but my brother would revolt if I cooked the dressing in anything that didn't include a turkey.   What can I say?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> That's not a bad idea but my brother would revolt if I cooked the dressing in anything that didn't include a turkey.  What can I say?


We stuff the turkey AND use the crock pot, never enough stuffing in our family!

Downloaded this freebie too! Couldn't survive football, basketball, baseball, soccer season without one! Between after school practices and homework, who has time to cook?!

My favorite...Cornedbeef and cabbage!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I have two, might be Crockpots, might be some no-name brand, not sure.  One's for a 3-4 person meal, one's for a crowd.  I also have a Roemertopf (clay pot) which I guess is the original slow cooker...  put it in the oven on low heat and leave it there for hours....  

None of them gets used very much, because even though I have two or three cookbooks for them, plus one specifically for clay-cooker recipes, there aren't that many of those recipes that everyone (as in, DD and her dad) will eat.  They're fussy.  As for me, the only ingredient that makes a recipe a total non-starter is cheese...  any kind, any form...  so that eliminates a bunch of other recipes.  

Then there's the fact that if I'm going to use the thing, I'd like it to replace using the stove entirely for that meal, i.e. have everything thrown together in the crockpot.  I don't see the advantage to making one dish in it but then having two additional pots on the stove for side dishes.

If it weren't for all that, I'd be using mine several times a week!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> We stuff the turkey AND use the crock pot, never enough stuffing in our family!
> 
> Downloaded this freebie too! Couldn't survive football, basketball, baseball, soccer season without one! Between after school practices and homework, who has time to cook?!
> 
> My favorite...Cornedbeef and cabbage!


Ah, there's a better plan since I prefer dressing not cooked inside the turkey so that may be an idea.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

chilady1 said:


> I downloaded it also, however, I downloaded it to my Kindle for PC on my netbook. I love cookbooks, but using them on the Kindle is somewhat a little hard - with the new Kindle for PC application, using the cookbook on my netbook is just right!


That's genius! I hadn't bothered with Kindle for PC until I read this - but I've used my netbook before for recipes I'ved found online (rather than printing them out) - this is perfect. Loaded Kindle for PC onto my netbook, loaded the Crockpot cookbook and the Cook's Illustrated from archives into it, and it looks like it'll work great! Thanks for sharing that idea - I might've figured it out eventually, but that could've been a looong time from now!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a CrockPot (big one) and a smaller one that's good for making a small meal for two.
Love my CrockPot - love it even more since they came out with the CrockPot liners that make cleanup so much easier!  One of my favorite (and simplest) things is to just put a whole chicken in it - so yummy!
And for the best pot roast ever, put a chuck roast in it, add a packet of Ranch Dressing mix, a packet of Italian dressing mix, and a packet of brown gravy mix (all dry) - just sprinkle them over the top of the roast.  Extremely yummy!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's only me here and I have three Rival crock pots.  (Rival was the first manufacturer of crock pots.)  I have a 1 quart, 1.5 quart, and a 3.5 or 4 quart.  I use them all.

I cook my turkey in it -- either breast with bone or boneless Butterball or Jennie-O (don't remember brand) white or white and dark meat roast.  I rub extra virgin olive oil over it, sprinkle with various seasonings, put a little water in the pot, and cook on slow for about ten hours.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have no idea what kind of slowcooker I have and was considering downloading this free book, until I read this post and now I want to download a copy of "How I Lived For 8 Years Without Kitchen Stuff"  by LindaW. That would be even better than downloading a free cook.


We have a coffee maker and a tea kettle. We do use the microwave from time to time - but mostly we just eat out or order take out. It's just the 2 of us. I hate eating breakfast so I don't bother (hubby does instant oatmeal), I order lunch (salad) from the cart dude in the office - and that's it! My entire Thanksgiving dinner comes pre-cooked in a box from my supermarket! Oh, and since we never bothered to hook up the dishwasher, we use paper plates and bowls or the take out containers! I always have coffee mugs, glasses and flatware to wash though! I have to admit that our BBQ grill gets a work out as soon as it starts to get warm out - and we use it right up until October. We love to grill vegetables!

I know it sounds weird - but I hate to cook - but mostly I hate to clean up the mess!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

LindaW said:


> We have a coffee maker and a tea kettle. We do use the microwave from time to time - but mostly we just eat out or order take out. It's just the 2 of us. I hate eating breakfast so I don't bother (hubby does instant oatmeal), I order lunch (salad) from the cart dude in the office - and that's it! My entire Thanksgiving dinner comes pre-cooked in a box from my supermarket! Oh, and since we never bothered to hook up the dishwasher, we use paper plates and bowls or the take out containers! I always have coffee mugs, glasses and flatware to wash though! I have to admit that our BBQ grill gets a work out as soon as it starts to get warm out - and we use it right up until October. We love to grill vegetables!
> 
> I know it sounds weird - but I hate to cook - but mostly I hate to clean up the mess!


This sounds great! Except that I don't have an office cart to order from, I don't like instant oatmeal, there are only three restaurants in town and they consist of Dairy Q, Subway and a couple of "Mom and Pop's" that close at the oddest times and none of them deliver...  Oh, yeah, there is a donut shop, but they often sell out before 7:30 AM and close! LOL. We used to have a traveling pizza wagon on Tuesdays, but she married a guy from Alabama and flew the coop!  (That's an inside joke to people who are familiar with Alabama where there are thousands of chicken farms.) My grill... well, it gets used and so does the microwave, but still... thanks for the information. I'm going to pack now for the big city.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LindaW said:


> but mostly I hate to clean up the mess!


Me, too. That's why I got married. Husband does the dishes. He likes to eat, so it works out perfectly.



Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Betsy, I gotta get me one of those things. (A husband, not a slow-cooker, although . . . )  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ed - what do you want a husband or a cook?  or one and the same?

I'm with Betsy, I cook and DH washes dishes because he loves to eat.  When we travel he plans his meals days in advance as to where we might go.  Actually does that at home, "what are you cooking Saturday?" and it's only Wednesday


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a large "Smart Pot" CrockPot that I thought I would not use after my DH died, but I find that I use it as much as I always did.  I love the CrockPot liners (clean up is so easy) and cook everything in it BBQ ribs & chicken, whole chickens, beef stew, pot roast...  I usually take Mashed Potatos to my brother's house for Christmas Dinner and put them in the CrockPot and when I get there I plug it in and set on warm, the potatos are perfect.  For those of you that don't like to cook and/or don't have a stove the CrockPot is one of the Kitchen gadgets that you should have since you can just put all the ingredients in and set it then leave and when you get back 6-10 hrs later your meal is cooked, just ready to serve.  For stews, soups and chili's you don't need anything else (as in side dishes) unless you want toppings or bread/crackers (still no additional cooking).  There are lots of things you can cook in the CrockPot even cake (never done that) but I hear that they are really moist and easy to do.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 6 crockpots  .  Two large ones, 1 small, 1 oval, and 2 dip.  I love them.  It's so nice to be able to set food and forget it.  I also love to be able to put food in them when I am entertaining and not have to worry about cooking or heating food whole my guests are around .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a crockpot that I use for all sorts of stuff.  I was looking at the recipe book earlier and there are some places where the original is probably some color because it does not show up readable, but the recipes look to be pretty cool.  Probably will do the fudge one first


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

today's For Better or For Worse strip


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

For you vegetarians - there are tons of great soup recipes on-line (allrecipes.com is one of my favorite recipe sites) that are easy, delicious and vegetarian.  And where I live, soup season has hit with a vengeance.  I love putting everything in the crock pot, setting the time and coming home to hot, healthy soup.

I'm not sure if this cookbook has vegetarian soup recipes though.  I just "bought" it and haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I got the book too - I have the Hamilton Beach 3 in one crockpot 
c

And I love it - so of course I got the Free Cookbook - I have their other cookbook already in hardcover


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

rho said:


> I got the book too - I have the Hamilton Beach 3 in one crockpot
> c
> 
> And I love it - so of course I got the Free Cookbook - I have their other cookbook already in hardcover


I'm thinking I may need a new crock pot...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

rho said:


> I got the book too - I have the Hamilton Beach 3 in one crockpot
> c
> 
> And I love it - so of course I got the Free Cookbook - I have their other cookbook already in hardcover


Ooh, this would save me so much cupboard space! Then again, I'd miss playing "cupboard Tetris" every time I used a crock pot (or anything else in that cupboard.)


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Cupboard Tetris.  I love it!  New term at my house.  Thanks, rho!

How sad is it that I know exactly what you're talking about...


----------



## kwl718 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 5.5qt Farberware...it took me a long time to find one that didn't run too hot, most of the newer ones do.  The reason I use one is so that I can run it all day while I'm at work and if things that are supposed to cook in 8-10 hours only take 6-7, that doesn't work!


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I used to use my crockpot all the time.  It was a Rival and it had these silly blue calico flowers on it that I hated and a blue crock inside.  So when I got married I registered for the fancy new model with different settings.  It was stainless steel on the outside and the crock was black.  It was so beautiful.  But it gets too hot and now everything burns when I am at work for 10 hours so I never use it.  I regret giving the ugly one to Goodwill every time I want stew, beans or soup!

If anyone knows what newer models don't get so hot I would run out and buy one!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Lianna, what size crock pot do you need? I have a 4qt oval Rival that doesn't get too hot, and a 2.5qt Proctor Silex that is the proper temp and replaced my too-hot small Rival. From the comments on Amazon, the Hamilton Beach and Proctor Silex seem to still work well, while the Rivals have a tendency to get too hot. 

BTW, Amazon is a good place to look at crock pots, even if you end up buying from Target or somewhere else local. I've found the reviews on the crockpots there to be pretty accurate, it's how I found my new 2.5qt pot.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a  Nesco® 6 Quart Roaster Oven, which I got after wearing out my 3 crockpot.    I love my Nesco.  You can also bake in it as well as slowcook and roast.    It is perfect for us.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

liannallama said:


> I used to use my crockpot all the time. It was a Rival and it had these silly blue calico flowers on it that I hated and a blue crock inside. So when I got married I registered for the fancy new model with different settings. It was stainless steel on the outside and the crock was black. It was so beautiful. But it gets too hot and now everything burns when I am at work for 10 hours so I never use it. I regret giving the ugly one to Goodwill every time I want stew, beans or soup!
> 
> If anyone knows what newer models don't get so hot I would run out and buy one!


Kind of sounds like my crock pot. stainless with a black insert. I recently figured out that my high is low and my low is high. So when I set something to low for lots of hours, not so good. Now I know to put it on high. Does your high seem to be cooler, try it.


----------

